# clean soap scum



## rider (Feb 11, 2003)

i jusst have to pass this along i saw somewhere about using shampoo to clean soap scum off shower or tub walls so decided to try it i had knee surgery in jan and havent been able to get on hands and knees till now so this is what i did put a bout a 1/4 cup of shampoo i just used suave in 1/2 gallon warm water dipped my scrubby into it and made a swipe over the wall and the scum was off it was amazing


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

If you have the patience, you can buff the walls with car wax and prevent the buildup next time around. Once you wax the walls, everything pretty much sheets right off and you can wipe down or aqueegee at the end of the shower without leaving soap scum and water drop marks everywhere. You only have to scrub heavy about once a month, and then re-wax. I'm all for anything that makes cleaning easier. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Cool tip! Thanks


----------

